# Quick Question about Headset Bearing Size.



## JacGT (Apr 16, 2010)

Stripped down my headset yesterday because it was making a grinding noise. The bearings inside were corroded. So I need to buy some new ones, are all bearings a standard size on MTBs (GT Avalanche 2.0 2008) 

I have oiled the old ones till I can get some grease - would having a few rides with them damage anything on the bike?


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

different headsets use different bearings. 
How corroded were the bearings? And, what did the bearing races look like?
If the bearings and races look good after you clean them up, just add grease and see how it feels when you put it back together. 
As to using oil, why risk it? Just go out an buy some grease.


----------



## JacGT (Apr 16, 2010)

They were in pretty bad condition - strange because they seemed fine until my last ride. I went out and got caught in a rain shower and when I got back they were just grinding away. After reassembly they're improved but are not what I would call 'silky' 

I can't get to the LBS till next week but have seen some bearings on eBay - I just don't want to order the wrong size. I would have thought oil would do for a few days till I get some more just I was planning a ride tomorrow but I don't wan't to do any permanent damage to the frame.


----------



## JacGT (Apr 16, 2010)

GT have an archive section on their website - according to it the 2008 GT Avalanche has a 1 1/8" headset. I ordered a set of these online, If anyone else is wondering this is apparently the most common MTB size.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

That's the standard size for mtbs, but that's for the whole headset, not just the bearings. Unless you ordered an identical headset to your current one, it's unlikely you can just replace the bearings using the ones from your new headset (just in case that is what you were thinking).. 
You will need to replace the crown race on your fork, and replace the the upper and lower cups from you frame. These parts are all included in the headset. You can do searches on these forums and find plenty of do-it-youself tips on doing this, or you can take it to your LBS.


----------



## treyxman5 (May 3, 2010)

what is the best headset out there for a reasonable price?


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

JacGT said:


> GT have an archive section on their website - according to it the 2008 GT Avalanche has a 1 1/8" headset. I ordered a set of these online, If anyone else is wondering this is apparently the most common MTB size.


GT uses a Zero-Stack style headset. If it has ball bearings in retainers you can run those down to your LBS and it is likely they will have replacements. If you would like to replace the headset, the Cane Creek ZS3 is affordable and is pretty much set and forget with cartridge bearings.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

treyxman5 said:


> what is the best headset out there for a reasonable price?


Hard to beat this for performance vs. money spent...


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (May 29, 2009)

JacGT said:


> GT have an archive section on their website - according to it the 2008 GT Avalanche has a 1 1/8" headset. I ordered a set of these online, If anyone else is wondering this is apparently the most common MTB size.


lol, damn the internet


----------



## treyxman5 (May 3, 2010)

net wurker said:


> Hard to beat this for performance vs. money spent...


when i see these guys that can spin their handle bars around in a 360 they're using a gyro right? and that has to do with the brakes but does it have something to do with the headset also and how would i integrate that into my bike?


----------



## JacGT (Apr 16, 2010)

Bearings arrived today - fitted and working fine. Cost £2.50

I'm on a tight budget at the moment but will definitely investigate a headset with sealed bearings for the future - I would have expected a £450 cycle to have a decent sealed headset from the off.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

JacGT said:


> I would have expected a £450 cycle to have a decent sealed headset from the off.


It's very common to have caged bearings come stock on low-to-mid-range bikes. There's nothing wrong with caged bearings. They're easy to service and if properly serviced and installed can easily last the lifetime of the bike.

Sealed bearings (cartridge bearings), aren't all they're cracked up to be. They're not truly "sealed", and the ball bearings inside the cartridge are often smaller than what you would have with caged bearings. The only nice thing about cartridge bearings is that the bearing races are part of the cartridge, so if you trash your races, you can just replace the cartridge rather than the headset. I'm not saying that cartridge bearings are bad, only that they're not necessarily superior to caged bearings.

BTW, your new bearings look bigger than the old ones.


----------



## JacGT (Apr 16, 2010)

So a sealed bearing can still require re-greasing?

In the pic the new bearing is on the left - without stating the obvious.I think it's just the cleanliness that gives the appearance of being larger. When I put them next to one another the new ones seemed very slightly smaller than the old. 

They fitted in fine though and everything feels OK.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

JacGT said:


> So a sealed bearing can still require re-greasing?
> 
> In the pic the new bearing is on the left - without stating the obvious.I think it's just the cleanliness that gives the appearance of being larger. When I put them next to one another the new ones seemed very slightly smaller than the old.
> 
> They fitted in fine though and everything feels OK.


If you want them to last, you should regrease them periodically. Technically, they're designed to be replaced periodically (rather than serviced), but it's easy to pry the seal off and grease them. Without regreasing, they will fail eventually.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Check to make sure your races are pitted. If they are, new bearings won't last too long. Also, use a high quality, waterproof grease.


----------



## treyxman5 (May 3, 2010)

net wurker said:


> Hard to beat this for performance vs. money spent...


so i have three gears on my crankset, and i only use 1 and 2, so my friend suggested that i take the third one off and put a bash guard on it, how easy would that be do you think?


----------

